# Current USA Orbit Marine for new Cichlid tank? vs Fresh Pro?



## TimTheWiner (Feb 7, 2015)

So I'm a bit confused here. I have decided on getting a Current USA led light for my new 75 gallon overstocked build, however I am having a hard time deciding why NOT to get the Orbit Marine instead of the Freshwater Pro +. I don't really see the need for full RGB control that the Freshwater version offers. Cheapest for 48" is $252. Then Orbit Marine has more leds with independent control of both white and actinic channels which seems like enough control to find the ideal scenario to bring out the most colors in the fish. Both units have ramp timers adjustable per channel. The Orbit is $200 by comparison. The only real difference is the Freshwater is 6500K white vs the Orbit Marine which has dual 10000K and 12000K white and dual actinic.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

You hit the nail on the head. The only benefit to using the Satellite Pro is the RGB spectrum, but if you're using it to recreate the actinic effect, you might as well go with the Orbit Marine and save the extra money.


----------



## TimTheWiner (Feb 7, 2015)

Glad to see my line if thinking is good. I think I can find tune the white and actinics im the Orbit Marine fixture to get the coloration of the fish to come out. My only concern might be that I DO want to possibly grow anubias and/or Java fern and I don't know if the 10/12000K light will be better or worse for the plants or if I'll have more algae to deal with.


----------



## andy531 (Feb 25, 2015)

TimTheWiner said:


> Glad to see my line if thinking is good. I think I can find tune the white and actinics im the Orbit Marine fixture to get the coloration of the fish to come out. My only concern might be that I DO want to possibly grow anubias and/or Java fern and I don't know if the 10/12000K light will be better or worse for the plants or if I'll have more algae to deal with.


How has your experience been with this light? I'm considering it for my new tank and also want to grow Anubis & Java fern so I'm very interested in how it's been working.


----------

